# An updated TiVo Service Agreement is available



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

See THIS thread for more chatter on a new service agreement for us S1 folks


----------



## Davyburns (Jan 7, 2004)

PhilG said:


> See THIS thread for more chatter on a new service agreement for us S1 folks


Anyone noticed any bad news lurking in the afternoon session?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

http://www.tivo.com/bskybserviceagreement

Still mentions bskyb on screen (possibly hardcoded into MFS).
but so does the webpage it points to.

Maybe the webdesigners haven't uploaded the changed page yet?

I'm expecting it to change to "TiVo Inc" (not Virgin) since the contract with sky may be finishing/not renewed

For those not aware:
Sky do TiVo phone support and payments - they don't provide the guide data or the daily call lines.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Davyburns said:


> Anyone noticed any bad news lurking in the afternoon session?


What on earth do you mean?

What's an "afternoon session" in the Tivo context??


----------



## SPR (Nov 28, 2001)

mikerr said:


> Maybe the webdesigners haven't uploaded the changed page yet?




The web page states "Updated December 2010"


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

> you agree not to tamper with or otherwise modify your TiVo DVR


Ooops.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

That just puts you in breach of the agreement  - however it doesn't invalidate or terminate it


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

No, just means TiVo can terminate it.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

True but they can already do that (for no reason whatsoever) with 30 days notice. 

That clause is why I didn't get a lifetime sub... hummmmm, poo.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Which is why you should never read the small print, how much did it cost you?


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

The writing seemed to be on the wall when I bought one of the last units Comet had left in stock - the omen wasn't good that Tivo would see out the year (2002). Only a fool would throw an extra £200 at a company that might not be around in 6 months. 

Of, course as it turns out, Tivo UK are still here and long may they stay. :up:


----------

